# [Review] iBasso D-Zero, with FiiO E7 Comparison



## keanex

I would like to thank iBasso for the opportunity to review their new USB and portable D-Zero amp/DAC. iBasso has been making quality amps and DACs for audio enthusiasts for years and I consider it an honor for them to allow me to review their product.
   
*Pros:* Looks, build quality, sound quality, battery life.
*Cons:* No volume indicator, no EQ
   
*Equipment Used*
   
*Sources:* MacBook Pro, iPod Classic
*Headphones:* Fostex T50RP, Audio Technica Ad900, HiFiMAN RE272, Marley Audio Get Up Stand Up Earphones
   
*Packaging*
   




   
  Very sleek packaging here. It's the kind of beautiful minimalistic packaging I would expect out of Apple, I mean that in the absolute best way possible. The top simply says "iBasso Audio" and the front side has the company's website. The box slides out of this little sleeve to reveal a white covering. When removed the user is greeted with a carefully packaged D-Zero. Foam surrounds every inch of the D-Zero to ensure it's safety. After the D-Zero is removed the user is greeted with a plastic warranty card similar to a credit card with a hand written date and model, I absolutely loved this it gives personalization in a time where almost everything else is automated. Once the last piece of foam is removed the user is greeted with another white covering that says "iBasso Accessories" in a fun looking font.
   
  Once removed you'll find the included accessories. A USB cord to connect the D-Zero to your computer, a 3.5mm male to male aux cord and a leather pouch as opposed to a pleather pouch. Little things like this add much class to the packaging and company.
   
  Overall the packaging is very Apple like. Everything is neatly placed and kept snug. The warranty card with personalized writing on it, the real leather pouch and the simplicity of it all has really caught my attention.
   
*Design and Build Quality*
   



   
  Like the packaging the D-Zero is minimalistic and sleek. The anodized aluminum housing provides a beautiful, yet strong housing for the internals. On top D-Zero by iBasso Audio Headphone Amp+USB DAC is written in an unobtrusive way. On the front there's a headphone jack, an aux jack, a power switch with accompanying white LED to let you know it's on, and a volume knob. Everything on the front feels quality. The headphone jacks are solid, the power switch is very durable feeling and the click feels high quality, and the volume knob spins smoothly.
   
  On the back there's a USB output for charging the D-Zero and for connecting it to a computer, a gain switch and a USB charge switch. Everything back here feels very solid. There's two LEDs as well, a red one to indicate charging which also blinks to let you know when to charge it and an orange one indicated USB connection.
   
  As for the battery's supposed 30 hours of use unplugged, I have ran this into the ground and got 28 hours before it caved. It's no 70+ hours of the E7, but realistically that much is overkill.
   
  Overall this is built great, I have no qualms with it at all. It screams class to me, I absolutely love the looks of it as well.
   
*Sound Quality*
   
  I don't believe in electronics burn-in, but for the sake of doing a proper review I gave the D-Zero 50 hours of burn-in before I made judgements on it.
   
  Overall this is very similar to the E7 in sound. This is due to both of the companies choosing to use the excellent Wolfson WM8740 DAC which has been a popular choice for quality in budget minded DACs, as well as the same Texas Instrument's PCM2706 USB receiver. The amp is where things differ. The E7 uses a TPA6130A, while the D-Zero uses an amp based on the AD8656, which is a highly regarded amp. The D-Zero's amp is not only much cleaner sounding, but it is also stronger.
   
  The D-Zero does sound very similar, it's a clean boost that doesn't favor any frequency to my ears, much like the E7 which is said to be rather neutral. The biggest surprise to my ears though was even with the lack of bass boost on the D-Zero, my Ad900 still sounded as bassy as with +1 bass boost on my E7. That isn't to say the D-Zero has a dark signature, because with my T50RP the bass actually seems punchier, but not more abundant and the highs are brought out. Everything simply sounds clear, boosted and full through the D-Zero.
   
  When I plugged my T50RP into the D-Zero the difference was immediately noticed between the E7 and the D-Zero. The T50RP opened up, the highs felt more alive, the mids came forward, and the lows gained some punch to them without losing extension. Considering the same DAC and receiver chip are used, I can only assume that the D-Zero's amp is in-fact better. The T50RP felt more alive, more separated and faster than on the E7, which I'd always thought the T50RP sounded a bit lifeless and slightly bloated through.
   
  Through my Ad900 I was worried about the loss of bass from the EQ on the E7 being a problem. I put on my bass test, James Blake's "Limit To Your Love" and my worries disappeared. The bass was just as strong, fast and extended as ever. The mids and highs were completely unaffected though, they even sounded a bit cleaned up and less congested.
   
  Overall I'm very impressed with the D-Zero. It's a very nicely rather neutral boost in sound that has a decent amp attached to it in a slim package. 
   
*Conclusion*
   
  This is a great piece of equipment. I would buy this any day over the E7. The build is solid, the packaging and design is sleek and the sound quality is fantastic for the price. The clean boost in sound and decent amp on this make it a great value that is hard to pass up on.
   
*Comparison of the D-Zero and the E7*
   


   
  With these two being very similar products I feel a direct comparison in addition to a review is necessary. All of the pros and cons are from the view of the D-Zero looking at the E7
   
*Pros*
  -Slimmer design
  -Feels better built
  -More power for higher impedance headphones
  -Hi/low gain switch
  -Cleaner sound
  -On/Off switch and Volume are more responsive
  -Nice rubbery matte feel
   
*Cons*
  -Only has 1 output
  -Battery life is 1/2 of the E7
  -No bass boost
  -Volume knob isn't numbered
  -No LED Screen, though this isn't really a con, just a preference
   
  Between the two I find myself liking the D-Zero more. The build quality is good on both, but the D-Zero feels more solid while being slimmer. The sound of the E7 and D-Zero are very similar due to them both using the same DAC and receiver and the amps are actually very similar due to the D-Zero amp being based off the same amp the E7 uses. The D-Zero sounds a bit cleaner though, the E7 actually sounds a bit, even if only very slightly, muddy in comparison. The amp on the D-Zero is also a bit more powerful, it definitely gives my T50RP more juice than the E7 and it's easy to hear the difference. The battery life is less than half of the E7, but honestly 30 hours is fantastic.
   
  When using the D-Zero I find myself missing two things that I really miss. The first is the additional headphone output. It's definitely unnecessary, but I've become very accustomed to listening on one headphone and burning in another with the E7 I'll have to compensate. Lastly I miss the volume indication. I do wish iBasso would put knobs from 1-10 on the D-Zero. Nothing major though, the D-Zero is a quality product.
   
*Come see more pictures of the iBasso D-Zero here!*


----------



## mrarroyo

Nice impressions, I too like the D-Zero a lot and at $109 USD it is a  very nice deal. Unlike you I do not mind not having a screen display nor a numbered volume pot. Most portable small amps do not really have and when they do is not how I set the volume.
   
  Currently I am trying to finish a comparison with the UHA4 (AD8610 based) using an iPod as a source and a pair of Yuin OK1 buds (TF10, Westone 2, etc). For now I can say that I find the soundstage of the UHA4 a tad wider but the D-Zero has more punch and impact. The volume pot on the UHA4 is the best of any amp under $250 USD, IMO of course.


----------



## keanex

Made some minor corrections, thanks iBasso for the information.
   
  As for cons, I only list not having an LED screen as a con because some will care. I personally prefer it not to have one, it makes for a slimmer more portable machine. This amp is great for portable use, as well as a home solution for budget minded users. It definitely edges out the E7, and uDAC2 in my listening experiences.


----------



## holden4th

Quote: 





> The amp is where things differ. The E7 uses a TPA6130A, while the D-Zero uses an amp based on the AD8656, which is a highly regarded amp. The D-Zero's amp is not only much cleaner sounding, but it is also stronger.


 
  Actually, according to Fiio's literature that came with my E7 it uses both the AD8656 and the TPA6130A. One is used as a preamp and the other as a power amp but they don't say which is used for what function.  My research suggests that the ADI is an Op amp and the TI is purely a power amp. So does that mean that iBasso has their own power amp to work with the AD8656?


----------



## keanex

iBasso says simply that they use an amp based on the AD8656. I'm no DIY so I don't want to take it apart to find out, perhaps another who's more crafty will and let us know some specifics. What I do know is that the D-Zero definitely amps my T50RP much cleaner than the E7. It's definitely a noticeable difference.


----------



## ClieOS

I'll do that. But IIRC, E7 use AD8692 as pre-amp, not AD8656. Also, there is not power amp on D-ZERO, just AD8656 for everything.


----------



## keanex

Eh regardless of what is in what, I think the important thing to note here is that the D-Zero uses a better amp, or at least one that provides more juice than the E7. I find it to be much cleaner and pairs much better with my T50RP than te E7.


----------



## PhoenixClaw

thanks for review! I just recently purchased the e7 and I am looking forward to compare the two personally


----------



## ClieOS

For the amp section, I am interested in how it compares to E6 actually. Hopefully my D-ZERO will arrive soon.


----------



## keanex

Quote: 





clieos said:


> For the amp section, I am interested in how it compares to E6 actually. Hopefully my D-ZERO will arrive soon.


 


  Can't wait to hear your impressions!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Thank for the impressions, Keanex.
   
  did you notice if the D0 picks any interferences? for example when you put the cellphone close to it and send a text or make calls? (when using dac+amplifier or amp alone, this wouldnt affect DAC alone if i understand correctly)


----------



## keanex

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Thank for the impressions, Keanex.
> 
> did you notice if the D0 picks any interferences? for example when you put the cellphone close to it and send a text or make calls? (when using dac+amplifier or amp alone, this wouldnt affect DAC alone if i understand correctly)


 


  I've used this as a USB DAC/Amp through my MBP and as a stand alone Amp. My phone sits right next to it at all times, and in the same pocket when on the go. I've never noticed any interference at all. My girlfriend has even texted multiple times because I had it on silent and I've noticed nothing. So to answer your question, no interference!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

^ good news. I have an iBasso D3 and it sounds like a freaking teleghraph machine every time I get a text, glad to see this is not the case.


----------



## ddr

This might not be a fair question, but how does the d-zero compare to a e7/e9 combo?  the idea of adding an E9 to an E7 gives me a sense of more power without being refined.  but if a d-zero already does that and not overly so, it seems like a great alternative for me.


----------



## kostalex

Nice read! Though I avoid "to listening on one headphone and burning in another". It is like listening a hybrid, produced by complex dynamic load.


----------



## keanex

Quote: 





kostalex said:


> Nice read! Though I avoid "to listening on one headphone and burning in another". It is like listening a hybrid, produced by complex dynamic load.


 


  I'm not sure I understand what you mean, care to elaborate?


----------



## kostalex

Listen to headphone, plug in another one EDIT: into the second port same time - hear a difference?


----------



## estreeter

Thanks for the review, keanex.


----------



## keanex

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Thanks for the review, keanex.


 


  Thanks for reading!


----------



## estreeter

I'm leaning more toward the E10 (and  the ZO, but thats a slightly different beast) ATM - I just dont own any amps which fit into the 'dark, bassy' basket.


----------



## zainprox

Can anyone tell me which amp would suit a pair of triplefi 10s better? The Ibasso Dzero or Fiio E7? I am planning to get one of these amps to use with my Ipod touch 4G and computer.


----------



## s0lar

Anyone who can compare the D-zero to the D4, DAC only and DAC/AMP.


----------



## GasMaskMan

Very nice review!
  I was wondering, have you used it with Grado's?


----------



## keanex

Quote: 





s0lar said:


> Anyone who can compare the D-zero to the D4, DAC only and DAC/AMP.


 

 I actually have, I personally don't think it's worth the jump, but the D4 is slightly cleaner sounding with a better amp. The D4 is better in every aspect, but not $100 better.
   


  Quote: 





gasmaskman said:


> Very nice review!
> I was wondering, have you used it with Grado's?


 

 I think the D-Zero would be too bright for any Grado.


----------



## GasMaskMan

Quote: 





keanex said:


> I think the D-Zero would be too bright for any Grado.


 

  Ah, really?  That's a shame... ):


----------



## s0lar

Quote: 





keanex said:


> I actually have, I personally don't think it's worth the jump, but the D4 is slightly cleaner sounding with a better amp. The D4 is better in every aspect, but not $100 better.


 

 I allready own a D4 (with OPA1612) , but I am looking for a more portable solution on-the-go. I will connect it to my Nokia C7 as a DAC+AMP. Now I am using the Corda MOVE but the soundstage is very small. The DAC in the move is not that great. A real pity because the Amp itself is awesome. 
   
  Unfortunately somehow the D4 refuses to work on my C7 as a DAC. I still need to retest it with fully charged batteries but still. I do hope the D-Zero works, other users have confirmed the Fiio E7 works on the Nokia C7 and N8 as DAC.
  If the D4 worked, I would buy the iBasso D7 to connect to my laptop and use the D4 on my Nokia phone.


----------



## wacomme

I'd be interested to hear comparisons of the d-zero and the e7/e9 combo too.
  Quote: 





ddr said:


> This might not be a fair question, but how does the d-zero compare to a e7/e9 combo?  the idea of adding an E9 to an E7 gives me a sense of more power without being refined.  but if a d-zero already does that and not overly so, it seems like a great alternative for me.


----------



## keanex

Well the E9 should have much more driving power, really not much comparison to me.


----------



## LuckyAndroid

Hello,
   
  The iBasso D-Zero would be good for a AKG K271 MKII ?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





zainprox said:


> Can anyone tell me which amp would suit a pair of triplefi 10s better? The Ibasso Dzero or Fiio E7? I am planning to get one of these amps to use with my Ipod touch 4G and computer.


 


   
  I'd like to know too, as I'm looking at doing a similar setup with an iPod 5.5g.


----------



## shootertwist

^also curious if the d-zero is a good combination with the TF10? thanks in advance


----------



## Brimstone

I seem to be getting more hiss from my D-Zero than from my E7.  I could be noticing it more because the D-Zero is putting out more power and it seems louder, but I was wondering if anyone else had noticed anything similar.
   
  EDIT: Disregard this post. After looking into it further, the hiss was coming from the source and not the amps.  It was just perceived higher in the D-Zero due to the increased amplification.  The D-Zero is producing very clean amplification with no detectable hiss.


----------



## Gfxls

How will these do with a pair of Fanny Wang 1001 paired with an iPhone 4S ? 
   
  Really looking to get one if its good :1


----------



## Brimstone

I will throw in my two cents in comparing the D-Zero and E7.  I will echo most of the OPs sentiments as far as the D-Zero goes.  From a sound quality and power standpoint, it is definitely a step above the E7.  On the other hand, from an ergonomics standpoint I think that I prefer the E7.  The D-Zero is much smaller than the E7 and adds little to the size or footprint of your DAP.  The E7 is larger, but fits well in your hand when coupled to an ipod or other DAP.  The location of the volume controls on the side of the E7 make for easy adjustment where as the D-Zero requires you to look for the small wheel on the bottom of the unit and adjust volume there.  The EQ boost and digital volume display on the E7 are nice as well. 
   
  For the price difference, I am not sure that the D-Zero is worth it.  I would like to see it a little less expensive.  On the other hand, I had quality issues right out of the box with my E7, so you could argue that you are paying a little more for build quality.  At this price point, they are both great at what they do.  For me, I give the edge to the D-Zero for its clean power, build quality and credit card size.  I love mine and take it everywhere.


----------



## kenji458

I know this is irrelevant in relation to the review but I just want to know if the aux output section of the d-zero would work as a dac together with say, creative t40 series ii or audio engine a2?
   
  Wondering if d-zero can function as a dac for the laptop speakers by using the aux/o and 3.5mm cables.


----------



## ClieOS

kenji458 said:


> I know this is irrelevant in relation to the review but I just want to know if the aux output section of the d-zero would work as a dac together with say, creative t40 series ii or audio engine a2?
> 
> Wondering if d-zero can function as a dac for the laptop speakers by using the aux/o and 3.5mm cables.




Yes, of course it can. That's the whole ideal of having the AUX-out (which is a line-out btw).


----------



## spanky310

Kinda off topic but I am trying to find out if the D-Zero will work with my AT&T Galaxy SIII.
   
  My thinking is that since the D-Zero uses the same TI 2706 USB receiver as the Fiio E7, there is a very good chance that the D-Zero will behave the same when paired with the Galaxy SIII.
   
  Anyone here care to shade some light on that?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## 4nradio

I was wondering the same thing about the D-Zero working with the Galaxy SIII, and discovered this thread:
   
http://neutronmp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=314&start=20#p1563
   
  Yes, it works!! I think the two devices will make a great combo. Be sure to use the "OTG" style of USB cable... it's essential.
   
   
  Quote: 





spanky310 said:


> Kinda off topic but I am trying to find out if the D-Zero will work with my AT&T Galaxy SIII.
> 
> My thinking is that since the D-Zero uses the same TI 2706 USB receiver as the Fiio E7, there is a very good chance that the D-Zero will behave the same when paired with the Galaxy SIII.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danon14

Sorry if this is going to be a noob question as i have just bought my first pair of decent headphones (ATH-M50) as an entry to the audiophile world, i was wondering if the ibasso would make a big difference in sound quality and soundstage. It would also be helpful to know if a dac will make a difference in sq when connected to a macbook pro. From what i understand, the m50 are quite easy headphones to drive so an amp will have a minimal sound difference. Any help and opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TYATYA

Feel the same some man here : D zero is completely over E7 in sq.

When I plug IEM se535 to E7 driving by Galaxy S III (own a wolfson Dac) , I almost didnt feel the change, in other words, I don't know E7 was connected or not.
That didnt happen to D zero, it is much clear and clean sound.

One thing strange. I try another ibasso headamp (not sure, not check model name) which cost $55 plus from d zero : the result is cheaper one wins sound quality!
One good thing of expensive one is just it's very small size, about 70% compare to dzero


----------



## nimnz

first off all thank you for giving the exact info i was looking for

 if i use D-zero with an android tablet with usb cable(in the box) activating the DAC part and then use the amp, is that possible?
 if yes will it best portable amp for the price range?
 going to use it with ath m35 & ath t500.listening to vocals mostly


----------



## maurits

D-Zero USB OTG hooked up to Galaxy S3. Works like a charm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  This is nice... I just received an iBasso D-Zero bought directly from the manufacturer. I had no idea that a short USB OTG cable is included in the box now.
   

   
  The cable is marked iBasso Audio - Android 4.0 & Above USB OTG Cable.
   
  Kudos to iBasso for keeping ahead of the game!


----------



## McNikk

Quote: 





maurits said:


> D-Zero USB OTG hooked up to Galaxy S3. Works like a charm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   


 Where did you get thatt OTG cable?! O_O


----------



## maurits

Quote: 





mcnikk said:


> Where did you get thatt OTG cable?! O_O


 
   
  McNikk, it came with the D-Zero. In the box was a regular USB to mini charging cable, a 3.5 to 3.5 mm interconnect and the USB OTG cable. Good thinking by iBasso! 
   
  Unfortunately the included OTG lead already died on me. When the D-Zero is attached to the back of the Galaxy S3, the short OTG cable twists rather fiercely. It also stressed the connector on the Galaxy too much to be comfortable with. The whole set up did not feel very reassuring. After two days the cable stopped working altogether.
   
  It would have been better had iBasso chosen for a right angled micro USB connector and a cable that is about an inch longer. As it is now, when used portable in a normal manner, the thing is way too easily disconnected/dislodged from the phone.

 Sound quality through USB out > DAC > Amp > M-80 was much better than just using the 3.5 mm cable and amp, bypassing the DAC. So I am eagerly awaiting delivery of the silver OTG cable as posted here several times.


----------



## McNikk

maurits said:


> McNikk, it came with the D-Zero. In the box was a regular USB to mini charging cable, a 3.5 to 3.5 mm interconnect and the USB OTG cable. Good thinking by iBasso!
> 
> Unfortunately the included OTG lead already died on me. When the D-Zero is attached to the back of the Galaxy S3, the short OTG cable twists rather fiercely. It also stressed the connector on the Galaxy too much to be comfortable with. The whole set up did not feel very reassuring. After two days the cable stopped working altogether.
> 
> ...




Hm. That really good to know. Thank you. Can you confirm for me that a micro to mini usb is what is needed?


----------



## maurits

Quote: 





mcnikk said:


> Hm. That really good to know. Thank you. Can you confirm for me that a micro to mini usb is what is needed?


 
   
  Right, USB Micro B male to Mini B male. It specifically needs to be an OTG cable, not just any old USB cable.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





maurits said:


> D-Zero USB OTG hooked up to Galaxy S3. Works like a charm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  After too'ing & froe'ing between head-fi, google, ebay,  back to google then here, 
  Your post has grabbed my attention by the scruff of the neck!!
   
  Basically I have the Fiio E17 & plan to use this as a DAC/Amp with Sony Xperia as a portable rig.
  I WAS looking at the D-Zero before I bought the E17...
   
  Im still going down my chosen path, However in the pursuit of the best portable rig for my needs, I must ask how does this rig 
  sound, Perform ( power usage ), & Will it work with other 'Droid based Smart phones???
   
  Thanks, Paul


----------



## maurits

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> I must ask how does this rig
> sound, Perform ( power usage ), & Will it work with other 'Droid based Smart phones???


 
   
  Paul, I am hardly qualified to review headphones and amp/dacs. I am very, very new at this and I have no other devices to compare sound quality with... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  What I can say is that when MY ears judge several configs of Galaxy S3 and D-Zero, this is how I rate them using Poweramp as Android player (best on top).

 1. Galaxy S3 > USB OTG > D-Zero as dac and amp > M-80's (sounds cleaner, bass goes lower with more punch, treble more extended, wider sound stage)
  2. Galaxy S3 > 3.5 mm > D-Zero as amp only > M-80's (everything less good than above)
  3. Galaxy S3 > M-80's (I liked this when I had no amp/dac, now this combo sounds cramped and muddy).
   
  So yeah, for $109 the D-Zero gives me much better sound in a very portable set-up. Crappy recordings sound crappier and good recordings shine much more. I had a lot of 128 Kbps and 192 AAC's. Those are almost unlistenable now. So I am re-ripping my cd's to 320 Kbps now and my favorite ones to FLAC. I used FLAC files from Weather Report, Miles Davis, Kraftwerk, Maxwell, Cassandra Wilson etc. to do the comparison above.
   
  I think that combo 1 above drains the Galaxy's battery faster than 2 and 3. But I may have left the USB charge switch on the D-Zero to ON.
   
  When I compare the sound quality of the D-Zero to that of an Aune T1 tube dac/amp powering my M-80's, using the same tracks but played from Decibel on my Macbook Pro, the D-Zero (also hooked up to the MAc) does not even come close. The same goes for the sound when watching movies on an iPad 1, using a camera connector kit to the dac. The Aune T1 always wins. But it is not portable...
   
  I have no other Android devices than the Galaxy S3. It is a stock T-Mobile international S3 model GT-19300, Android version 4.1.2, baseband I19300CEELL1, kernel 3.0.31-566833.


----------



## Paul Graham

Thanks for your reply Maurits it helps a lot actually.
  I was new to it all once myself and Im still going through the process of replacing all my ****ty 128's with FLAC or similar lol.
  I tried listening to The Prodigy Experience in iTunes original 128kbps download I had and it now sounds horrific to my ears, Where 5 or 6 years ago I wouldnt have noticed!


----------



## Splather

Hi guys
   
  About to pull the trigger on an iBasso D Zero - I had a look at the manufacturer's website and I can't see what FLAC files it would support - anyone able to point me in the right direction?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





splather said:


> Hi guys
> 
> About to pull the trigger on an iBasso D Zero - I had a look at the manufacturer's website and I can't see what FLAC files it would support - anyone able to point me in the right direction?


 

 What FLAC your PC can play is a question of what software you are using. The D-ZERO itself can play any audio encoded with/under 16bit/48kHz and doesn't care if it is a FLAC or MP3.


----------



## Splather

Hi ClieOS
   
  Sorry, I wasn't being very clear - more going round in my head than I remembered to type out! I'm looking to use it with my Galaxy S3 primarily, maybe with my laptop every so often. But you're provided what I was after, and that was the part about the D Zero handling 16bit/48kHz. I have very very few files in 24bit and am unlikely to change that (I'd even re-encode to 16bit to work with it), so this seems absolutely perfect for my purposes. Thanks very much for the info. Trigger pulled!
   
  btw - Do you know where people get the rubber bands (that's probably not the right term) that they use to hold the phone and dac together?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





splather said:


> btw - Do you know where people get the rubber bands (that's probably not the right term) that they use to hold the phone and dac together?


 
   
Here you go.
   
  Also, since you use Android - try Neutron Music Player if you haven't not done so already.


----------



## Splather

That's great, thank you. I tried Neutron a while back but couldn't get on with the UI, so I moved to PowerAmp. Might have another go with it though.
   
  Thanks again!


----------



## Splather

Scratch that, bought it and the sound quality is outstanding! I'm guessing that the d zero will bypass neutron's processing?


----------



## jay-w

I can't decide between the D-Zero and the FiiO E12. 
   
  D-Zero I can get now. Smaller size is a real plus as I hate carrying bulky items. The cleaner sound appeals to me as I don't want too much coloration.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





jay-w said:


> I can't decide between the D-Zero and the FiiO E12.
> 
> D-Zero I can get now. Smaller size is a real plus as I hate carrying bulky items. The cleaner sound appeals to me as I don't want too much coloration.


 
   
  Looks to me like you've made your mind up already there


----------



## Sachigatsu

how do i know which D zero is fully charge? when orange turn off?


----------



## pannomimi

Quote: 





sachigatsu said:


> how do i know which D zero is fully charge? when orange turn off?


 
  When the red light turns off.
   
  Anyway, does the battery of the phone drain very fast when connected to the d-zero and playing music? The battery of my phone decrease by about 4% for every song I play (around 5 minutes).


----------



## Sachigatsu

Thanks, hadn't experience that before as well as my J3. try use on low gain and use the volume control on the D zero. seriously the battery life is awesome haven't charge since the last week


----------



## pannomimi

Quote: 





sachigatsu said:


> Thanks, hadn't experience that before as well as my J3. try use on low gain and use the volume control on the D zero. seriously the battery life is awesome haven't charge since the last week


 
  Actually, I meant that when the d-zero is connected to the phone to be used as a DAC (USB Audio), it drains the battery of the phone very quickly. I am using the app "USB Audio Recorder Pro"
  to play music


----------



## Sachigatsu

oh that for sure it drain fast cause your're powering the dac using your phone's battery. anyway as in case you might not know, as for the dac it doesn't power using it's in-build battery. but it just weird that it drain that fast (listening to my d zero with w4r now.♪♪♪♪)


----------



## pannomimi

Quote: 





sachigatsu said:


> oh that for sure it drain fast cause your're powering the dac using your phone's battery. anyway as in case you might not know, as for the dac it doesn't power using it's in-build battery. but it just weird that it drain that fast (listening to my d zero with w4r now.♪♪♪♪)


 
  That's weird. So the dac uses the phone's battery even if the charging switch is off?
   
  I also pair my d-zero with my westone 4r too!


----------



## Sachigatsu

as for that question usb dac are mainly use for pc (need more power). that may be the reason, correct me if i'm wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the soundstage even wider now


----------



## clown1925

Hi everyone, this is off the topic... But i have bought my d zero without a warranty card but i bought it brand new... And i have only a seven days warranty... Would it be a problem for me? I mean the quality of the build of d zero


----------



## pwyll

Based on my experience (which admittedly hasn't been _too _long) I don't think you'll need the warranty.  Use the heck out of it as much and as soon as you can, though, just to see if there are any "borderline" components...


----------



## Syan25

I'm about to get one but please tell me I can get a USB otg cable online. Can't find a store that makes one!


----------



## tomcourtenay

I think ibasso includes the otg cable with the d zero like they do with the d42

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## clown1925

pwyll said:


> Based on my experience (which admittedly hasn't been _too_ long) I don't think you'll need the warranty.  Use the heck out of it as much and as soon as you can, though, just to see if there are any "borderline" components...



Is your d zero still workin fine?  how long have you been using it?


----------



## pwyll

Quote: 





clown1925 said:


> Is your d zero still workin fine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
_I've_ been using it a little less than a month, but I'm the third owner.  It's very solid and well-built and feels like it will live longer than the Fiio E11 I got the same week


----------



## clown1925

pwyll said:


> _I've_ been using it a little less than a month, but I'm the third owner.  It's very solid and well-built and feels like it will live longer than the Fiio E11 I got the same week




That's nice to hear... I also got a fiio e11 and lend it to my friend...  which one do you like between the two?


----------



## pwyll

Quote: 





clown1925 said:


> That's nice to hear... I also got a fiio e11 and lend it to my friend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's really hard to say.  I haven't had a chance to do a side-by-side comparison so I don't have a sound-based preference yet.  As far as hardware and design goes I'm old so I do prefer the on-off/volume knob of the E11 over the toggle and recessed wheel implementation on the D-Zero.  Otherwise, though, while the E11 doesn't seem "fragile" at all, the D-Zero _feels _more solid and robust and the smaller size doesn't seem to compromise on power at all.  Based on all that I tend to lean toward the D-Zero; add in the DAC and it's a fairly solid preference.
   
  I really do like the knob on the E11 a lot, and a bit more time with them to compare the sound might change my mind, but if I *had *to give up one right now I would be keeping the D-Zero...


----------



## Sachigatsu

hi using usb dac with a computer does the aux lineout bypass the amp ?


----------



## Syan25

I'm about to buy the d-zero to work in conjunction with a HTC one phone...I've got my share se535 ready to test them. I bought an otg USB from Forza Audioworks in Poland. Looking forward to putting this ensemble together...


----------



## Syan25

Just bought one


----------



## yxpoh

Hi,
   
  I am using Sansa Clip+. From what I heard, clip+ is not capable of producing a digital sound so they is totally no use to get a DAC like d-zero right?
  so can i say that for my case, getting e11 for the stronger boost would be beneficial?
   
  And i am currently using Hippo Box+, gift, is e11 better than what I have?


----------



## Syan25

The D-zero is a head-amp too - for the price of $100 US - you are looking at a good purchase - just use a mini to mini interconnect...that's what I use if I am connecting to a device that doesn't have a USB or LOD connection...it still will sound much improved...
   
   
  I just got my D-zero in the post today!!! Yeah - happy...time for burn in...


----------



## yxpoh

Are you saying that by using the mini-usb to mini-usb I can get my music out to the d-zero directly?
   
  Does it work that way? I rmb clip+ being incapable of doing that.
   
  Or are you talking about just using the amp function of it?
   
  Anyway, can anyone explain why some people would prefer the d42 to the d zero?
  I am just a casual user who wish to get something concrete (and future proof?) for a budget price.
   
  If the difference isn't that much, I don't see why do i need to get a d42 if you get what i mean.


----------



## Syan25

If your sansa clip can't produce digital sound, you'll have to use the amp part of the d-zero with a mini to mini interconnect. Not a USB micro to mini cable. Both cables come in the d-zero box anyway....


----------



## yxpoh

Oh, serious? I thought that I read somewhere that the connector for the sansa clip+ is purely for data transfer.
   
  If that's that case, I can think about it.
   
  but what do you think about a d42 over a d zero? Is the difference really worth the price difference as well?


----------



## clown1925

yxpoh said:


> Are you saying that by using the mini-usb to mini-usb I can get my music out to the d-zero directly?
> 
> Does it work that way? I rmb clip+ being incapable of doing that.
> 
> ...




I haven't tried the d42 but the dzero works so fine with me... I like it better than the e11, i don't know but i love it's soundstage and the cleansound it produces...  but everyone has their own preference


----------



## Syan25

Just burning mine in - but I say - sound on the dac is very clean and clear. The amp as a standalone has a slight warmth. Very pleased with this product. Testing with the Shure SE535s


----------



## Syan25

I have to say I'm enjoying the amp slightly more than the DAC...perhaps its a shade warmer when using the amp only


----------



## yxpoh

How about recommendation as an IEM amp, not headphone?
   
  Would you still recommend it?
  I am using a Sandisk Clip+ after all, and I am getting a quad driver CIEM.. 
   
  I plan to decrease the number of choices and go ahead and try them when i get my CIEM and also after the exams...


----------



## Syan25

I only use it with iems and it sounds great


----------



## yxpoh

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> I only use it with iems and it sounds great


 
  That's great..
  Fantastic, I will give it a try when I find time. Thanks.


----------



## yxpoh

Oh.. Just remembered about this..
   
  I am planning to use my Sandisk Clip+ but I remember that Sandisk, at high volumes, is almost a clean digital-like signal...
  But D-zero uses an analog volume control which might have channel imbalance if it is too low (from what I have heard.)
   
  Doesn't that mean that I might need to crank the volume up rather loud for the ears?
  Or would the E7K be actually similar?


----------



## Syan25

Sorry I don't know. I haven't had any issue with low volume on the d-zero.


----------



## yxpoh

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> Sorry I don't know. I haven't had any issue with low volume on the d-zero.


 
  I see. So it comes down to trying it myself, i guess. Thanks for replying..


----------



## pwyll

yxpoh said:


> Oh.. Just remembered about this..
> 
> I am planning to use my Sandisk Clip+ but I remember that Sandisk, at high volumes, is almost a clean digital-like signal...
> But D-zero uses an analog volume control which might have channel imbalance if it is too low (from what I have heard.)
> ...


 
  
  


syan25 said:


> Sorry I don't know. I haven't had any issue with low volume on the d-zero.


 
  
 I agree with Syan25--I've run a Clip+ at low volume using the D-zero to amp it, and run the Clip+ at high volume using the D-zero to "limit" it and I haven't had any issues with low volume in either scenario.  Obviously the upper end is louder with the Clip feeding a higher volume, but even running the D-Zero at a low volume with the Clip+ feeding it at a low volume doesn't result in a channel imbalance that _*I *_can hear.
  
 Works fantastic with my e260 Sansa, 5.5 Ipod Video and Ipod Mini as well...


----------



## yxpoh

pwyll said:


> I agree with Syan25--I've run a Clip+ at low volume using the D-zero to amp it, and run the Clip+ at high volume using the D-zero to "limit" it and I haven't had any issues with low volume in either scenario.  Obviously the upper end is louder with the Clip feeding a higher volume, but even running the D-Zero at a low volume with the Clip+ feeding it at a low volume doesn't result in a channel imbalance that _*I *_can hear.
> 
> Works fantastic with my e260 Sansa, 5.5 Ipod Video and Ipod Mini as well...


 
 Thanks for replying!


----------



## Syan25

Check your connectors


----------



## Shawn71

can D-zero drive sennheiser HD600 with ease? which is better, E7 or E11 or D-zero for HD600? anybody? power/quality wise not to be misjudged blindly high price cans will always be better.....need to decide and get one.valuable suggestions pls.


----------



## GettingBuckets

I was thinking about getting one of these versus some other portable amps. My question is exactly how small is this amp? I need something that I can match with my Ipod Touch and can take with me on the go everywhere. Is this small enough to where I can put both it and the Ipod in my pocket?


----------



## TonyVier

On the left iPod classic with monstrous PHA-1, in the middle tiny D-Zero, on the right iPod touch 4g.


----------



## GettingBuckets

Ok, thanks for the comparison pics!


----------



## Snoodge

Can someone confirm that the D-Zero bypasses the windows audio mixer and volume control by default? 
  
 I recently purchased an E07K to replace an E7 and was super pissed when I found out that Fiio apparently buckled to the pressure of dumb people wanting to use their keyboard volume controls and removed the devices ability to bypass the windows mixer...
  
 Which was the point of the device in the first place. 
  
 I dont want to go back to an "old" device in the E7, so the D-Zero seems like an option, but only if it bypasses the mixer by default, and not only through Foobar/ASIO.


----------



## ClieOS

E7 doesn't actually bypass the mixer / volume control. There is a software key in the USB receiver chip that the manufacturer can set to let the PC know whether it will allow software volume control or not. Essential it is just telling the OS to set the software volume to max and disable user control. It doesn't actually bypassing the whole mechanism, but more like an enforced setting. So manually setting the volume to max and not adjusting it will yield the same result.
  
 As for D-Zero - Yes, the software volume control has been disable.


----------



## Snoodge

If that were the case, why are people reporting that when using the E07K with Wasapi/ASIO the volume control still works as if you weren't using one of those API's at all?


----------



## ClieOS

snoodge said:


> If that were the case, why are people reporting that when using the E07K with Wasapi/ASIO the volume control still works as if you weren't using one of those API's at all?


 
  
 I don't know the detail of it. E07K uses a very different USB receiver (Tenor TE7022 I think) than the much simpler TI chip in E7 / D-zero (PCM270x). It could just happen to be how TE7022 is designed. But given E07K is capable of 24/96, that means digital volume control actually won't degrade the sound quality (*dynamic range) and thus there is nothing evil about it.


----------



## knightboy140

Guys this might have come up before but...
 I have the d-zero plugged into(charge is off) my lg optimus g pro and with my phone on standby not playing any music whatsoever, it sucks about 1% of my battery every 5 minutes or so. This yields to an approximate standby time of 8-9hours. Is this normal?


----------



## ClieOS

knightboy140 said:


> Guys this might have come up before but...
> I have the d-zero plugged into(charge is off) my lg optimus g pro and with my phone on standby not playing any music whatsoever, it sucks about 1% of my battery every 5 minutes or so. This yields to an approximate standby time of 8-9hours. Is this normal?


 
  
 Assuming you are plugging in the D-zero to the microUSB port of the LG and uses it as a USB DAC -
  
 I don't know how fast a battery draining rate can be considered normal, but D-zero sucking up battery is itself normal. Even without playing any music, the DAC section of D-zero will still draw power from the microUSB (of the LG). So it definitely will drain the battery. D-zero isn't designed originally for smartphone so iBasso didn't reroute the DAC power back to the internal battery. On newer smartphone oriented USB DAC, you won't see this problem.
  
 If you are talking about plugging the D-zero into the headphone-out of LG - then it is definitely not normal.


----------

